# Tag Heuer WAN2110 Aquaracer Crown gone bad in 1 month



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Just when everyone was wondering if Auaracers crowns are still a problem

In just 1 month after buying new Tag WAN2110 the inevitable happened o|

The crown just wouldnt screw in, tried everything it would just come off (not entirely). Didnt want to f**K it up more so took it to local AD. The rep checked and admitted its a crown issue (it was same rep who i had met weeks back and he had confirmed it was nothing to worry). The look on his face stated he was 'expecting' this :rodekaart

Just 1 month and now my tag is being sent off to service centre (NY). 4-6 weeks without a watch. This sucks big time.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

after reading all these issues i dont think i'll ever touch a Auaracer, not even with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Well the rep did assure me that I wont be charged anything which made me feel better. Few posts on WUS did mention that Tags are now covering this under warranty so thats good thing :-!

I dont want to create a bad image for aquaracers since I believe only few unlucky percentage of people faced this issue. I know things do happen but feels bad when it is first ever branded watch


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

PrasadD said:


> Well the rep did assure me that I wont be charged anything which made me feel better. Few posts on WUS did mention that Tags are now covering this under warranty so thats good thing :-!
> 
> I dont want to create a bad image for aquaracers since I believe only few unlucky percentage of people faced this issue. I know things do happen but feels bad when it is first ever branded watch


My guess is the steel used for the crown tube or crown was not up to spec. Evidently the first batch TAG got from the supplier was bad and they made watches with them for months... much to every one's dismay.

I used to work in the US auto industry and we had these problems occasionally too. Indeed, for critical parts (nuts and bolts that hold brakes and suspension together for example) the end-vehicle and the batch of parts used to build those vehicles were tracked. If a problem such as the above occurred, a recall could be issued for every car with parts from a bad batch. Expensive but mandated by the US government as these were critical to safety. (Government regulation can be good!)

For the non-safety part failures, warranty work caught the problem if failure occurred. That is what is happening here. It is a pain but it will get fixed... at least there is no danger of the watch hitting another watch and causing injury.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> My guess is the steel used for the crown tube or crown was not up to spec. Evidently the first batch TAG got from the supplier was bad and they made watches with them for months... much to every one's dismay.


Thanks Eeeb for the reply.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Once you notice the crown out while in the pool... as I did... that feeling never leaves you. 
The watch was rescued but never trusted again. I gave it away. 9 years ago and I remember it every time I go swimming especially in that pool.
I bought another newer version when I started in this forum. After a few reviews and threads, off it went on the forum. It was OK, did not sell a defective watch, just could not use it for the intended purpose.
Now I hear Tag is out sourcing the movements


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

tomsimac said:


> Now I hear Tag is out sourcing the movements


havent they always?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> havent they always?


... even Heuer outsourced so, aside from the 1887, I think always.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

tpd80 said:


> after reading all these issues i dont think i'll ever touch a Auaracer, not even with a 10 foot pole.


I feel bad for people who buy a Aquaracer without doing the research. It looked so sexy in the store then I came home and jumped on the forums and the excitement died.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if this crown issue has been reported in ladies' aquaracers, or has the problem been limited to men's models?


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> My guess is the steel used for the crown tube or crown was not up to spec. Evidently the first batch TAG got from the supplier was bad and they made watches with them for months... much to every one's dismay.


I'm into about 3 weeks of ownership of a WAN2110 and am more than a little worried about this issue. Unfortunately, I didn't do any research on the watch after seeing it and bought it from the AD on the same day. If as you suggest, that only watches from the first six months of production are affected, it seems to me watches purchased recently like PrasaD shouldn't be having any problems.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

stryker58 said:


> I'm into about 3 weeks of ownership of a WAN2110 and am more than a little worried about this issue. Unfortunately, n't do any research on the watch after seeing it and bought it from the AD on the same day. If as you suggest, that only watches from the first six months of production are affected, it seems to me watches purchased recently like PrasaD shouldn't be having any problems.


Statistically true. However I have bought a number of NOS watches that were over 30 years old... of course, never from the original AD. But I never expect warranty work on those


----------



## mpip2010 (Feb 17, 2010)

The problem is that when anyone brings up the crown issue on this forum, the Tag defenders start attacking like wild dogs. The truth is many of us (myself included), if not ALL of us, who bought these had this problem. My buddy who works at Bloomingdales told me that Tag discontinued this model because of this exact problem. So next time some tag heuer pretty boy starts attacking you for bringing up this issue- just ignore them and do a google search.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

mpip2010 said:


> The problem is that when anyone brings up the crown issue on this forum, the Tag defenders start attacking like wild dogs. The truth is many of us (myself included), if not ALL of us, who bought these had this problem. My buddy who works at Bloomingdales told me that Tag discontinued this model because of this exact problem. So next time some tag heuer pretty boy starts attacking you for bringing up this issue- just ignore them and do a google search.


There ya go. Whenever we need to get to the bottom of something, just ask the Bloomingdales guy. LOL!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you will find that we are more astounded by the reaction that TAG Heuer when something is amiss compared to other watch makers.

It isn't _"all these issues"_, it is _one_ single problem, to which there is now a free fix under warranty.
It isn't a design flaw (as my 10+ year old internal thread crown shows) more likely a material flaw as suggested earlier, which doesn't even matter now as there is a fix in place.

If you need your crown repaired, it is covered and the fix is most likely to be robust.

If you really need a heart attack, go ask in an Omega boutique what a new Planet Ocean bracelet costs.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Even the best branded products may come out with some design issue. It is obviously not good, but it can happen. What makes a company good, is not being free of flaws, but how the company handles a flaw. TAG HEUER seems to be taking care of this in a high-class way. As a high-class client would expect it to be.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

mpip2010 said:


> The problem is that when anyone brings up the crown issue on this forum, the Tag defenders start attacking like wild dogs. The truth is many of us (myself included), if not ALL of us, who bought these had this problem. My buddy who works at Bloomingdales told me that Tag discontinued this model because of this exact problem. So next time some tag heuer pretty boy starts attacking you for bringing up this issue- just ignore them and do a google search.


Well, this 'tag heuer pretty boy' wonders who has been attacked? Do you consider it an attack when I point out your 'buddy at Bloomingdales' appears to be incorrect? I don't.

Enrico and I are not employees of anyone connected with the watch industry. Enrico is a Grammy Award winning music producer and I am a retired computer engineer/businessman. We moderate here because we like to contribute to making a nice place for folks to discuss with a group of very interesting people a very interesting set of watches made by a very interesting company with a very interesting history.

Your post pushes the limits... 'pretty boy' is normally considered a bit of an insult but in my case it did provide a bit of amusement for my family :-d (I think my wife wishes it were true ;-))

Oh well, it's the Internet.

Anyway, I'm sorry you are one of the folks caught up in this issue. But contrast how TAGHeuer handled this with how Omeeeeega handled the Co-Axial problems. Problems like this occur. We live in a human society and it is prone to error. The real question is how is error correction handled.


----------



## ppl4golf (Oct 26, 2011)

On a more serious note, TAG was slow on the issue and I also wonder what they would do if an affected watch was 

(1) bought 3rd party non-AD
or
(2) passed warranty period

I apologize in advance if the questions have already been answered. If TAG leaves the above victims hanging, I cannot say they are a good company handling adverse.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

ppl4golf said:


> On a more serious note, TAG was slow on the issue and I also wonder what they would do if an affected watch was
> 
> (1) bought 3rd party non-AD
> or
> ...


They would tell you to have it repaired by their service center at full price. Both scenarios are never covered. I also believe that if the watch was purchaced from an AD and was off warranty they probably would not cover it unless an AD was doing a favor for a really good customer.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

TAG Heuer can only reasonably provide warranty for watches that they have some element of control over
i.e their own boutique stores and ADs.

If the watch is no longer under warranty, then the watch is 2 years old and it is unreasonable to then attribute crown failure to the known fault because well, if the crown survived for two years, it didn't have the fault.


----------



## ppl4golf (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe I am unrealistic.
Anyways, fixing within warranty period should be a given and deserved to be mentioned IF the service is top notch with good turnaround time.
If there is something obviously defective and a company plays doing you a favor fixing it (only if you discover that within warranty period) but you are SOL otherwise...something doesn't sit right.
We can compare the situation to car manufacturers issuing recalls on something defective and even cars well passed warranty period are included.
Hey, we are talking about life and death situations here
Do we need a drowned diver out of oxygen because his AQR500m pops the crown while he is deep under water ??


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

ppl4golf said:


> Maybe I am unrealistic....
> 
> Do we need a drowned diver out of oxygen because his AQR500m pops the crown while he is deep under water ??


That probably wouldn't do it... assuming "it" means perpetual repair by the vendor. Anyone deep under water will use a decent diving timer/depth meter that does all sorts of things and has big digital displays (and is too big to strap to your wrist). The 500 meter design limit means the watch should keep working deeper than most of us will ever be. But no diver at those depths actually relys on a wristwatch for anything but supplementary use.

Repairs are normal activity on watches. Warranties are offered to cover any movement problems a new owner may experience with movements. Normally casing is not covered by warranty.

Most casing damage occurs because of environmental activity and is beyond the control of the maker... like dents on a car fender. In this case TAGHeuer acknowledged a problem and extended warranty to the crown and crown tube. I think it unlikely they would change to an unlimited warranty... it is a business decision that would be quite expensive and could not help but drive up the price of both new watches and paid-for service.

I think that's realistic... but that's just my opinion. Others may have theirs.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to chime in that with proper crown handling (using the TAG logo as reference to where the crown begins and ends to screw back in) I have had good fortune with my Aquaracer WAN2110 having to wind it up every few days to wake it up. I will continue to knock on wood though


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

ppl4golf said:


> Do we need a drowned diver out of oxygen because his AQR500m pops the crown while he is deep under water ??


A professional diver nowadays will rely on a dive computer instead of a dive watch. Some old-timers still use a quality dive watch. In such a case, it's likely going to be a watch they've used for many years; if not decades. So, no worries there.

TAG Heuer was at first very slow to deal with the crown issue. Usually citing the problem as damage by the owner, and refusing to cover it even if the watch was still under warranty. Thankfully that is no longer the case. TAG Heuer has stepped up, and is doing right by its loyal customer. TAG should be commended for that.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

As an interesting side note, I think the inside thread design makes crown stripping a greater possibility for several types of watches and not just the Aquaracer. If you dig into the IWC forums you will see that their Aquatimer model (a well known dive watch) has had some crown stripping issues too. That watch is rated for a much greater depth than the Aquaracer and for some reason does not have a crown guard which seems a little unusual.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Some things are just not going to be covered by a standard warranty and some parts are going to be classed as user-wear-tear parts.
Doany of the other manufacturers cover case parts on their watches?

I would say TAG Heuer _are_ doing something extra by accepting any watch still within its warranty period as this would obviously include those that didn't have the initial fault (which seems to take effect very soon after ownership) and where it really is user error/wear and tear.
You want a car comparison?
Typically brake discs are covered by warranty but brake pads aren't but both are essential to the safe operation of the car.
How about tyres?
Let's say a set of tyres you have fitted comes with a two year warranty.
Would it be reasonable that on month 23 for you make a complaint that they don't seem to be operating as they should and you demand them be replaced under the warranty?

That is essentially what TAG Heuer is offering to all Aquaracer owners whether or not they have the fault with their watch.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Perseus said:


> I feel bad for people who buy a Aquaracer without doing the research. It looked so sexy in the store then I came home and jumped on the forums and the excitement died.


Whether it be a watch, car, electronic - whatever, doing research on forums is definitely to a consumers benefit.

regards,

mike.


----------



## ppl4golf (Oct 26, 2011)

You know my previous post was a little tongue n cheek and not really life n death.

Anyways, I think it's still a little grey, the crown can be defines as casing but it is an integral part as well.

I must admit I am a little worried because the AQR DD is really growing on me and keeping excellent time even though I bought it from Costco and likely will have no problem refunding it even past 2 years. I like the watch enough it will be a hard decision if the crown strips.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

my Carrera is rated by TAG Heuer to be resistant up to 100m and it doesn't have a screw down crown.


----------



## nightwalker (Aug 20, 2011)

Plat0 said:


> I'd like to chime in that with proper crown handling (using the TAG logo as reference to where the crown begins and ends to screw back in) I have had good fortune with my Aquaracer WAN2110 having to wind it up every few days to wake it up. I will continue to knock on wood though


I have been using the exact same method with my 500m Aquaracer, and so far (5 months), the crown still functions like when I first got it.

It is obvious that the threads are weak and shallow but using this method should lengthen their life to something more tolerable. I wouldn't expect any crown and threads to last forever. IMO a crown change should be included when you send the watch for servicing in 3-5 years time.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

drunken monkey said:


> my Carrera is rated by TAG Heuer to be resistant up to 100m and it doesn't have a screw down crown.


The O-ring around the stem tube does a very good job for shallow depths. The Aquaracer has the same thing along with a gasket on the end of the tube when it is tightened. So if the end seal failed while in water, the stem O-ring might hold in some cases if the depth is not too great. Constant winding and chemicals can eventually put wear on the O-ring.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I meant that post as a point of reference to depths a watch go to without a screw down crown.

I may be mistaken but I had it mind that TAG Heuer pressure test their watches in a water/pressure chamber, so if a regular non-screw down crown can pass a 100m pressure test, it gives you an idea of how robust that seal provided by the two bits of rubber are around the crown is.
It isn't as if the crown screw thread failing = dead watch in water.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

drunken monkey said:


> I meant that post as a point of reference to depths a watch go to without a screw down crown.
> 
> I may be mistaken but I had it mind that TAG Heuer pressure test their watches in a water/pressure chamber, so if a regular non-screw down crown can pass a 100m pressure test, it gives you an idea of how robust that seal provided by the two bits of rubber are around the crown is.
> It isn't as if the crown screw thread failing = dead watch in water.


Very true. Rolex calls theirs the triple lock using 2 O-rings and an end gasket.

Many of the ADs use a vacuum machine which is very nice since it does not use water. They put a dial indicator on the crystal and pump the air out o the chamber. If the watch is water tight, the vacuum makes the crystal bulge slightly from the air pressure that is still in the watch and read on the indicator. Then they time how long it holds.

Watches like the AR 500 that have an helium release valve typically cannot be tested with vacuum since the valve will open invalidating the test. Those watched must use water or air pressure to check.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Update - Watch was sent on 05/03 to NY. 

I called up NYSC and they said that I need to follow up with AD for status, I called up AD and they said that they got update that the watch is on service desk and they dont have crowns. The crown will be shipped from Switzerland.

I asked will Tag notify AD about the status, the answer was No. The AD needs to follow up once a week to find the status and in order to do that I need to remind the AD o|

So I have no clue what is going to happen next


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

I believe the crown issue relates to user error... Just saying... People screw the crown in so tight and strip the threads and/or they aren't careful and cross-thread them. Usually you need to turn the crown counter-clockwise while applying a slight amount of pressure until you feel the threads click in. Then you can go ahead and screw the crown in clockwise. You should screw the crown in effortlessly with no force and when the crown stops turning, you need to stop screwing it in. I have owned two Aquaracers for over a year (since sold) and both of them still screwed in and out perfectly.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

IS300STeeZ said:


> I believe the crown issue relates to user error...


There are multiple posts on this forum which states that Tag has accepted the crown issues. In my case I wont agree purely because the day the watch came in, it was screwing in half turn (even after following all steps mentioned in your post). The AD rep also confirmed it wont go beyond half turn for my watch. So crown issue may be related to user error for some but surely not for me (and few more on this forum) :think:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

IS300STeeZ said:


> I believe the crown issue relates to user error... Just saying...


It was Eeeb who let us know awhile ago that TAG Heuer is no longer using the "user error" claim as a blanket statement with regards to the crown issues on Aquaracer models. TAG Heuer has in fact stepped up, accepted responsibility, and now does indeed cover the issue under warranty.


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It was Eeeb who let us know awhile ago that TAG Heuer is no longer using the "user error" claim as a blanket statement with regards to the crown issues on Aquaracer models. TAG Heuer has in fact stepped up, accepted responsibility, and now does indeed cover the issue under warranty.


That is because it is good PR for TAG and they just raise the MSRP on the watch when the occasional crown fix is relatively simple for them. I really believe the design of the crown is flawed, but should still hold up assuming proper use. Surely there are exceptions to this as is the case with anything.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

IS300STeeZ said:


> . . . I really believe the design of the crown is flawed, but should still hold up assuming proper use.


I honestly don't see how that's possible. If something is indeed flawed, then that means that it can malfunction at any time . . . even with proper use. I've actually experienced that myself. Though thankfully never with a watch. Unfortunately with a company car though, while on the job. If something is truly flawed, it needs to be fixed. Even if it is working properly at the moment and the owner is indeed very careful with it.

I don't think it's a PR thing with TAG Heuer. I think the executives in charge recognized an issue, and are doing right by their loyal customers.


----------



## Alberta Bound (May 20, 2012)

So I purchased my first Tag 2 months ago (WAN2112). It was my first automatic and I loved the design. After finding this forum and seeing the posts on the issue I made sure I was extremely careful with the watch. Especially around the crown. Unfortunately to no avail. My crown stripped yesterday. I took it to my AD and they are sending it in to Tag for repair. I picked a diver as I felt it would be more robust. If it is a weak design it would certainly be a turn off for me as I worked 2 jobs for 4 months to buy it.


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I honestly don't see how that's possible. If something is indeed flawed, then that means that it can malfunction at any time . . . even with proper use. I've actually experienced that myself. Though thankfully never with a watch. Unfortunately with a company car though, while on the job. If something is truly flawed, it needs to be fixed. Even if it is working properly at the moment and the owner is indeed very careful with it.
> 
> I don't think it's a PR thing with TAG Heuer. I think the executives in charge recognized an issue, and are doing right by their loyal customers.


The design of the crown threads could be improved. That is what I meant by saying that the design has flaws. Do a search on the Aquaracer design and you will see why. Brands like Rolex use a completely different thread design.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberta Bound said:


> So I purchased my first Tag 2 months ago (WAN2112). It was my first automatic and I loved the design. After finding this forum and seeing the posts on the issue I made sure I was extremely careful with the watch. Especially around the crown. Unfortunately to no avail. My crown stripped yesterday. I took it to my AD and they are sending it in to Tag for repair. I picked a diver as I felt it would be more robust. If it is a weak design it would certainly be a turn off for me as I worked 2 jobs for 4 months to buy it.


Sorry to hear that, I hope you get back your watch fast. I am still waiting for mine. Dont feel bad, once the crown issue is fixed you will still be left with a fantastic watch. Best part is that it will be a permanent fix. Its good it happened during warranty period.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> My guess is the steel used for the crown tube or crown was not up to spec. Evidently the first batch TAG got from the supplier was bad and they made watches with them for months... much to every one's dismay.
> 
> I used to work in the US auto industry and we had these problems occasionally too. Indeed, for critical parts (nuts and bolts that hold brakes and suspension together for example) the end-vehicle and the batch of parts used to build those vehicles were tracked. If a problem such as the above occurred, a recall could be issued for every car with parts from a bad batch. Expensive but mandated by the US government as these were critical to safety. (Government regulation can be good!)
> 
> For the non-safety part failures, warranty work caught the problem if failure occurred. That is what is happening here. It is a pain but it will get fixed... at least there is no danger of the watch hitting another watch and causing injury.


Dear Eeeb & Drunken Monkey,

Update - I got a call form the local AD today and got a shock. The rep told me that service center has given a quote of $233 for crown fix. I am devastated. I explained the rep that as Tag has recently accepted the crown issues and are fixing it for free if it is under warranty. The rep was bit astonished but agreed to talk to them tomorrow and get back to me.

Tomorrow I will decide if It was huge mistake buying this brand and probably will be the last Tag Heuer ever.

A 1 month old watch bought from official sponsor of WUS goes bad in 1 week and this is what i get


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Alberta Bound said:


> So I purchased my first Tag 2 months ago (WAN2112). It was my first automatic and I loved the design. After finding this forum and seeing the posts on the issue I made sure I was extremely careful with the watch. Especially around the crown. Unfortunately to no avail. My crown stripped yesterday. I took it to my AD and they are sending it in to Tag for repair. I picked a diver as I felt it would be more robust. If it is a weak design it would certainly be a turn off for me as I worked 2 jobs for 4 months to buy it.


I'm assuming from your username that you're Canadian. Please let us know how things worked out for you. I'm in Canada too and I bought the same watch at about the same time. I haven't had an issue yet but would like to know what to expect if ever I do.


----------



## Alberta Bound (May 20, 2012)

Prasad d let me know how it works out. Stryker i'll let you know how it works out. I sure hope it's covered. I really like the look of the watch and it is my first venture into an automatic. It was running about 15 spd fast as well so I asked them to regulate the watch as well. So hopefully it gets covered and comes back running smoothly. Otherwise I may consider other options. I'm really counting on my AD to back me up on this.


----------



## The Toecutter (Jan 20, 2007)

PrasadD said:


> Dear Eeeb & Drunken Monkey,
> 
> Update - I got a call form the local AD today and got a shock. The rep told me that service center has given a quote of $233 for crown fix. I am devastated. I explained the rep that as Tag has recently accepted the crown issues and are fixing it for free if it is under warranty. The rep was bit astonished but agreed to talk to them tomorrow and get back to me.
> 
> ...


I just stumbled on this thread as I was doing some research on the AR500. I saw one the other day and thought it was a cool watch, but the crown operation wasn't smooth..and it was inconsistent in the number of turns it took to screw it down..

So now I read this and my suspicion is confirmed. It's a common flaw and that crown assembly is JUNK. No chance of me buying one now and if I were you, I certainly wouldn't pay to get yours fixed....


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The Toecutter said:


> I just stumbled on this thread as I was doing some research on the AR500. I saw one the other day and thought it was a cool watch, but the crown operation wasn't smooth..and it was inconsistent in the number of turns it took to screw it down..
> 
> So now I read this and my suspicion is confirmed. It's a common flaw and that crown assembly is JUNK. No chance of me buying one now and if I were you, I certainly wouldn't pay to get yours fixed....


OK folks, lets get this right. Crowns and case tubes are a wear part. If used long enough, they will almost all need to be replaced. What bothered TAG was the replacement rate on the 500M Aquaracer was much higher than negligible. So for the 500M crown replacement was handled as a warranty repair. But still 99 out of a 100 had no crown problems.

The WAN2110 of which this thread is concerned is NOT a 500M. It appears to be one of those watches which fail in even less numbers... But since this specific example is an infant mortality problem, we are seeing if the AD will eat the repair. As of now TAG won't.

To rephrase this, 500M Aquaracers which fell in the bottom one percentile had a high crown failure rate. TAG thought this too high and will replace under warranty.

If you speak math you realize if a new car was as reliable, most dealers would close down their service shops. Apples and oranges but it gives you a sense of perspective on 'junk' ;-)

Use your own risk model and make your own decisions.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> The WAN2110 of which this thread is concerned is NOT a 500M. It appears to be one of those watches which fail in even less numbers... But since this specific example is an infant mortality problem, we are seeing if the AD will eat the repair. As of now TAG won't.
> 
> To rephrase this, 500M Aquaracers which fell in the bottom one percentile had a high crown failure rate. TAG thought this too high and will replace under warranty.


With all due respect Eeeb, a crown failure only 30 days into ownership could not even be remotely considered a wear issue and as such should be covered either by the AD or TAG.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

stryker58 said:


> With all due respect Eeeb, a crown failure only 30 days into ownership could not even be remotely considered a wear issue and as such should be covered either by the AD or TAG.


I agree... but I didn't say it was a wear issue, just that they do wear and do fail. Indeed, I agree with your statement it should be covered. Further, I've told the AD that directly.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Without getting into a debate here, I have first hand knowledge that the failure rate on the 500m AR at one of the largest national AD chains in the US was much, much higher than 1%. Furthermore, TAG new that there was a design flaw and spent years denying warranty claims on the crowns. It took a lot of pressure from certain large AD's to get the policy changed.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

underpar said:


> Without getting into a debate here, I have first hand knowledge that the failure rate on the 500m AR at one of the largest national AD chains in the US was much, much higher than 1%. Furthermore, TAG new that there was a design flaw and spent years denying warranty claims on the crowns. It took a lot of pressure from certain large AD's to get the policy changed.


It is good you know sales folk at ADs... they can be counted on for good information.

Maybe high level executives at TAG, who have been scrupulosity honest to me until now, lied...

Or your salesperson could be wrong.

Others will have to decide who to believe. This is the Internet. Not everything you see is true. Judgement is necessary to opine the truth. :think:

As a moderator I will say complaints appear in forums disproportionally higher than they appear in reality. And as a moderator I thank you for not "getting into" the debate...


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> It is good you know sales folk at ADs... they can be counted on for good information.
> 
> Maybe high level executives at TAG, who have been scrupulosity honest to me until now, lied...
> 
> ...


I'm not going on the word of a salesperson, I'm slightly brighter than that, thanks. I do business with a regional manager of a large, national AD who gave me actual numbers, not speculation. Now, granted, this is just a national sample of a global product, however it is quite a large sample size and I doubt that the global numbers differ by much.

On the other hand, would Tag give you misleading numbers? There would certainly be motive for that. Would they change their warranty policy and redesign the crown and tube for a problem affecting less than 1% of the product? No chance.


----------



## transistor281 (Feb 4, 2008)

ohh how funny, I've had mine for 6 days and the crown already F*d up...only makes 1 turn on the threads once you push it in.


----------



## transistor281 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just took it to a mom and pop watch shop here in Houston $175 to repair it, they order the parts....kinda beats sending the watch off to TAG for 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Alberta Bound (May 20, 2012)

I just got mine back after 3 weeks. They fully covered the repair on the crown and regulated the watch. I'll need to keep an eye on the time for the next few days but the crown is definitely a different mechanism and it feels fantastic. I have the 500m version. It was worth sending it in via my AD in my opinion.


----------



## Alberta Bound (May 20, 2012)

Ok timed my watch over the past four days and it's running about -2 spd. Well within cosc standards. I'm very impressed with Tag service in Canada thus far. Glad I bought from a AD


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Update

As of now Tag Heuer *will not *repair my watch under warranty since its a 300m WAN2110. However 500m watches are covered and they are repairing crown issues for free (similar to Alberta Bound's). Tag switzerland did ask for my watch report from NJ but NJ customer service has absolutley no clue of whats happening and hence I have decided to bite the bullet (its more than a month and I dont have my watch)

My AD did agree to share the costs and that makes me happy

Hopefully I should be getting my watch fast


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Special thanks to Eeeb for his efforts :-!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Apparently TAG Heuer will only honor their own warranty when it comes to the 500M model. Did they accuse you of abusing the crown or the watch when you spoke to them. TAG Heuer's NJ service center is living up to their "F" rating from the BBB.

At least the AD chose to do the right thing, and help out a customer. Let us know the name of the AD. That type of concern for customer satisfaction should be recognized.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

They did not accuse me of anything but they wouldnt budge from their statement "It is not covered under warranty". I still dont know what they did after they asked NJ for the 'detailed report about my WAN2110 from NJ'. I havent heard from them yet. Probably they will get back to me stating that crown was abused :-|

NJ does not typically give much details about anything, probably its the process that they would only get back to AD (Jared in this case) :-(



Monocrom said:


> Did they accuse you of abusing the crown or the watch when you spoke to them. TAG Heuer's NJ service center is living up to their "F" rating from the BBB.


ACE / Dimer agreed to bear 50% of the costs :-!



Monocrom said:


> At least the AD chose to do the right thing, and help out a customer. Let us know the name of the AD. That type of concern for customer satisfaction should be recognized.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. 

Dimer is living up to the excellent reputation he has on these boards. |>


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally I got my watch back yesterday. The crown was replaced along with gaskets, caibrated, polishing, etc

Tried the screw in-out few times and it looks good. It is easy and now works as expected. It now takes 4 good turns to screw in tight (previously it was half to one turn)

No issues so far. The service center also sent the faulty crown back along with nice box. I have 7 days to test it and get back in case of issues. The warranty for repair is 1 year. 

It wasnt covered as part of warranty since its 300m (and not 500m) :-| but my AD took 50% of hit :-!

Key Learnings:
1. See, thoroughly check the watch before buying. If screw in doesnt work as expected dont buy. Ask for new piece if required.
2. If buying online check the same day you receive the watch, return it if not as expected
3. Ask questions on this board if you are newbie like me, there are lot of people here who would be glad to help 

|> Have a nice day


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

PrasadD said:


> Finally I got my watch back yesterday. The crown was replaced along with gaskets, caibrated, polishing, etc
> 
> Tried the screw in-out few times and it looks good. It is easy and now works as expected. It now takes 4 good turns to screw in tight (previously it was half to one turn)
> 
> ...


So you're saying that a "proper" crown should turn 4 times before being in the locked position? Is this information according to tag or a watchmaker?


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Plat0 said:


> So you're saying that a "proper" crown should turn 4 times before being in the locked position? Is this information according to tag or a watchmaker?


No, this information is neither from tag or a watchmaker. Few members had earlier commented that their crowns turn in 3-4 times. I am not sure there would be any official 'specs' on how much should a crown turn in before being in the locked position.

It certainly feels lot better now than before and I can easily do it.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Plat0 said:


> So you're saying that a "proper" crown should turn 4 times before being in the locked position? Is this information according to tag or a watchmaker?


Hey Plato, keep it up with the 50 questions bit around here and you'll soon end up like your pal, Socrates...

j/k ;-) Couldn't help it...your question + your username just struck me as ironic


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, my one year old Acquaracer crown lock just gave up. I called a local watch repair shop and the guy said, "At least you know it's a real Tag." Implying that it is happening to all of the Acquaracers. He then went on to explain that a disgruntled Tag Heuer employee must have purposely allowed this faulty crown lock to be used on the brand's most rugged dive watch. He explained that it would be like an engineer approving suspension designed for a Smart Car to be used on a Jeep Wrangler. He then explained that Tag Heuer are spending all their money on advertising, paying Brad Pitt, Cameron Diaz, Tiger Woods, Ulma Therman, and Leonardo DeCaprio millions while neglecting design, materials, quality control, and customer service. I am appalled that a company that with over 150 years of reputation built up won't recall all the Aquaracers and fix them at no cost. They are risking a class action law suit and a damaged reputation but prefer to pay Brad and Leo all their profits.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Carl1 said:


> Yes, my one year old Acquaracer crown lock just gave up. I called a local watch repair shop and the guy said, "At least you know it's a real Tag." Implying that it is happening to all of the Acquaracers. He then went on to explain that a disgruntled Tag Heuer employee must have purposely allowed this faulty crown lock to be used on the brand's most rugged dive watch. He explained that it would be like an engineer approving suspension designed for a Smart Car to be used on a Jeep Wrangler. He then explained that Tag Heuer are spending all their money on advertising, paying Brad Pitt, Cameron Diaz, Tiger Woods, Ulma Therman, and Leonardo DeCaprio millions while neglecting design, materials, quality control, and customer service. I am appalled that a company that with over 150 years of reputation built up won't recall all the Aquaracers and fix them at no cost. They are risking a class action law suit and a damaged reputation but prefer to pay Brad and Leo all their profits.


gee, another uninformed post.
shocker.


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Carl1 said:


> Yes, my one year old Acquaracer crown lock just gave up. I called a local watch repair shop and the guy said, "At least you know it's a real Tag." Implying that it is happening to all of the Acquaracers. He then went on to explain that a disgruntled Tag Heuer employee must have purposely allowed this faulty crown lock to be used on the brand's most rugged dive watch. He explained that it would be like an engineer approving suspension designed for a Smart Car to be used on a Jeep Wrangler. He then explained that Tag Heuer are spending all their money on advertising, paying Brad Pitt, Cameron Diaz, Tiger Woods, Ulma Therman, and Leonardo DeCaprio millions while neglecting design, materials, quality control, and customer service. I am appalled that a company that with over 150 years of reputation built up won't recall all the Aquaracers and fix them at no cost. They are risking a class action law suit and a damaged reputation but prefer to pay Brad and Leo all their profits.


Great first post! You'll fit right in on the main forum.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Look on the bright side, guys . . . Finally got someone who hates TAG Heuer but doesn't just dismiss it as a fashion brand. 

At least that's progress. :think:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, Carl. You saved me some cash I was to spend at the comedy club tonight.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I called the service center in New Jersey. As soon as I said "Acquaracer crown" the rep started getting very defensive and short with me. I told her to look online to see all the complainants about the crown not locking. She put me through to a supervisor. The supervisor was even more unwilling to look online at all of the complaints. When I informed her that the service center has an F rating (A being the best, F being the worst), the supervisor hung up on me. This is the first luxury watch I have owned, and I am shocked at the poor quality and horrible customer service.

Better Business Bureau report for Tag Heuer Service Center USA
Tag Heuer Review - Business Opportunity Companies in Springfield, NJ - BBB Business Review - BBB serving BBB of New Jersey


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Why would you tell a service rep to look online for complaints?
Have you actually looked at that BBB report?
26 complaints in the last three years, all but 4 resolved.

So anyway, did you get it fixed at all by anybody? Did that watchmaker you called managed to fix it or did he just tell you stories?
I'm assuming you failed to get your watch booked in for the repair with TAG Heuer.

Incidentally, when did your crown fail and when did you call them?
Did you get the names of the people you spoke to?


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

The service rep told me she had never heard of the Acquaracer crown giving anyone a problem, so I told her to look online. She refused saying she didn't have time. However, she had time to repeat herself over five times, argue with me, state that that is not her job or concern, and put me through to a supervisor. I am shocked that a company that spends so much money on marketing allows this to happen. I did not get a name. However, she had an east coast accent.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

But it isn't her job.
She is there to make bookings for services and to take down details. 
Are you saying she refused to make the booking because she didn't believe the crown failed?

You didn't say if you got it fixed or not.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

So lying, arguing with customers, knowing nothing about the products, knowing nothing about services/repairs, knowing nothing about turn-around time, knowing nothing about prices, passing responsibility, denying fault, and repeating information that is easily found online her job?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

What are you on about?
Service rep is there to take notes and make your booking.
You proceeded to complain and she did what was correct, which was to pass you onto her superior who is better placed to deal with complaints.

It also sounds to me like you called a service centre to make a complaint instead of of calling customer services.

For point of reference, I was talking to the vintage specialist at an Omega Boutique and I couldn't get any firm answers from him about a bracelet that I was after.
I got a whole load of approximations that equated to "I don't know" and he was supposed to be their specialist. He did however, spend about fifteen minutes looking for what I was after but of course, that was his job. Unlike the lady you spoke to who is there to answer the phone and make appointments and bookings.

You still haven't mentioned whether or not you got your watch fixed.
If I were a suspicious person, I'd say you were avoiding talking about "your watch" just so you could go on about how rubbish TAGHeuer staff are.
I'm sure I'm not the only one here who has a doubt over your story so hows about you post a photo of your watch?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Carl1 said:


> So lying, arguing with customers, knowing nothing about the products, knowing nothing about services/repairs, knowing nothing about turn-around time, knowing nothing about prices, passing responsibility, denying fault, and repeating information that is easily found online her job?


What exactly was the purpose of your call? The procedure is to send the watch to them to assess the repair and then they will get back to you with a quote, or in your case, repair the watch under warranty.

Yet, you are complaining about the service which you never requested. yes, it sucks when a watch needs repair but your attitude doesn't make things better.

I've sent a watch to be repaired. It took 2 months, it came back perfect, and I never had to speak with anyone.

Bottom line, if you do things correctly and treat people with respect and exercise some patience, you will get your problem resolved. On the other hand, acting like a blowhard only turns you into a bigger blowhard.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd probably be in a better mood if the watch I paid $2800 for a year ago didn't break after a year of light work as my work watch. The watch is supposed to be a functional dive watch, and it breaks after a year as my work (community college ESL instructor) watch. It is supposed to be heavy duty and durable! Then I come to find out that it's a common problem. When I call Tag to get a quote on the repair, they act as if they have never heard of such a problem. Now, I have to send the watch away for two months and probably pay for the repair. The product sucks and the customer service is terrible!

I don't know what your horse in the race is, but it sounds like you work at the Tag service center. I am not responsible for their (your) F rating from the Better Business Bureau. The attitude of it's not our fault, what are you complaining about, we don't know what you are talking about, it's not our problem, we can't solve customer problems, we don't know the products, we don't know the services we provide, we don't know the prices, we don't know the turn-around times is the problem. 

TAG = time's a guess


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

wait, so how many times did you call the service centre?


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Once.

Tag= Time's a Guess

Anyone know how much Tag charges to replace the broken crown lock on the Acquaracer and how long the turn around time is? Tag customer service staff deny any knowledge of such a problem/request.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Carl1 said:


> Once.
> 
> Tag= Time's a Guess
> 
> Anyone know how much Tag charges to replace the broken crown lock on the Acquaracer and how long the turn around time is? Tag customer service staff deny any knowledge of such a problem/request.


warranty = $0.00
wait time 2 months


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Once you handover the watch to AD, they will send it across to NJ service center. It can take anywere from 4-6 weeks. NJ will check the problem and give you an cost esitmate - $233 for replacing the crown.

Once they provide estimate, they start working on the watch only if you agree on charges. The days keep adding in case you delay your decision. One good thing is that once they repair the crown, it works perfect.

Best of luck for your watch.



Carl1 said:


> Once.
> 
> Tag= Time's a Guess
> 
> Anyone know how much Tag charges to replace the broken crown lock on the Acquaracer and how long the turn around time is? Tag customer service staff deny any knowledge of such a problem/request.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought the watch (new) online from a reputable online watch store, and it didn't come with the warranty card. It came with a 30 day money back refund. I had it checked out when it arrived, and it was the real deal. That was my only concern. I foolishly thought Tag watches were good quality. 

How much will the crown repair cost? How long is the warranty on the repair? Why won't Tag allow online stores to provide the warranty? They are selling Tag products. 

You know what they say about Tag, Time's a Guess!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Carl1 said:


> Why won't Tag allow online stores to provide the warranty?


No watch manufacturer provides factory warranty for a watch not sold in a boutique store or AD.
TAGHeuer has nothing to do with whether or not your grey market dealer provides a warranty for your watch. Amazon is a grey market dealer and they have their own warranty, same goes for Jomashop I hear. It's their own warranty; it just isn't a TAGHeuer factory warranty.



Carl1 said:


> You know what they say about Tag, Time's a Guess!


it's not they, it's you.
you made it up three posts ago and you seem quite proud of it, having repeated it three times now.

so, got a photo of your watch with the crown problem?


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, why did Tag make the crown thread out of cheese on the Acquaracer?

You know what Tag means: Time's a Guess


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

They could have at least used a harder cheese to ensure longevity, instead they went with a soft cheese.

Tag, Time's a Guess


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

that didn't take long.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, how is that I can get answers on here, but not from the Tag Service Center?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

So the truth comes out. It took a few posts but we learn more with each one.

You bought online from a non-authorized dealer thinking you could save some money from getting into the pockets of Tiger, etc. Now the risk/reward comes back to bite you and you rip them for your poor decision upfront.

I trust every thread you see from this point forward regarding "why should I buy from an AD" you will respond with your story and how it bit you in the a--.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

My mistake was buying a Tag Heuer watch. My complaint is about the product and the company, not the retailer. You are right. When buying a poor quality watch, spend more for the warranty. I was unaware that Tag Heuer made watches that broke in less than two years.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Sadly TAG warranty is for the internal movements and not for crown issues, not sure about Omega's, etc cause I dont own one. Mine was under warranty and within 1 month of purchase from AD, however I still had to pay for the repair. If you read all the pages of this post and various others in Tag Heuer forum, you will see that you are not the only one not happy with crown issues .

Besides the crown issue, it still is a fantastic watch. I wont judge the quality of the watch based on just 1 crown issue. After repair, my watch keeps perfect time (-/+ 2 seconds a week) and had couple of hard knocks (no scratches at all) and works fantastic. I keep getting compliments.

If your bmw car door handle breaks you dont say that its a crappy car ))))



Carl1 said:


> When buying a poor quality watch, spend more for the warranty.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

PrasadD said:


> Sadly TAG warranty is for the internal movements and not for crown issues, not sure about Omega's, etc cause I dont own one. Mine was under warranty and within 1 month of purchase from AD, however I still had to pay for the repair. If you read all the pages of this post and various others in Tag Heuer forum, you will see that you are not the only one not happy with crown issues .
> 
> Besides the crown issue, it still is a fantastic watch. I wont judge the quality of the watch based on just 1 crown issue. After repair, my watch keeps perfect time (-/+ 2 seconds a week) and had couple of hard knocks (no scratches at all) and works fantastic. I keep getting compliments.
> 
> If your bmw car door handle breaks you dont say that its a crappy car ))))


Several people have had their crowns repaired under warranty.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes you are right but the warranty only covered 500m model Aquaracers and mine is 300m WAN2110. It is bit funny but thats what Eeeb also mentioned.



Wisconsin Proud said:


> Several people have had their crowns repaired under warranty.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

The crown on the Turd Heuer Acquabreaker is an integral part of the watch. It controls the time and date setting and protects the interior of the watch from water. It would be like the steering column of BMW failing while driving the car, not a mere door handle. It is called the crown because it's the most important part of the watch, and Turd Heuer decided to make it out of cheese, soft cheese! My local watch repairman believes it was done purposely because the problem, to a watchmaker, is as glaring as Smart Car suspension being used on a Jeep Wrangler. 

You know what FIAT stands for, Fix It Again Tag. Oh wait, I mean you know what TAG stands for, Time's A Guess!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Get back on your meds, Carl.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you sure you have the Tag Heuer Aquaracer geniune watch? all your posts state 'a*C*quaracer'. I just checked mine and few others and they show 'AQUARACER', probably yours may be a replica.



Carl1 said:


> The crown on the Turd Heuer Acquabreaker


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

PrasadD said:


> Are you sure you have the Tag Heuer Aquaracer geniune watch? all your posts state 'a*C*quaracer'. I just checked mine and few others and they show 'AQUARACER', probably yours may be a replica.


you are assuming that the watch even exists.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just can't spell. The crown lock broke, so of course it's real. However, the correct spelling is Aquabreaker.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, it's commonly spelled Turdracer.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Dang !! I got a fake watch - LOL

Jokes apart, I am not sure where we are heading here. Do let us know if you manage to get it fixed. Over and Out



Carl1 said:


> However, the correct spelling is Aquabreaker.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Carl1 said:


> I just can't spell. The crown lock broke, so of course it's real. However, the correct spelling is Aquabreaker.


Maybe learn English as first language before teaching ESL. LOL!


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

PrasadD said:


> If your bmw car door handle breaks you dont say that its a crappy car ))))


I think a door handle on a BMW in relation with a TAG and it's crown is more like its transmission. It's serious.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, maybe not a perfect example from my end )



Plat0 said:


> I think a door handle on a BMW in relation with a TAG and it's crown is more like its transmission. It's serious.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey, don't sweat it. We all make mistakes, like buying a Turd Heuer Aquabreaker.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Turd Heuer...

Is this what we have become? Too bad the watch is damn good looking. It makes me not want my SubC because my tag often gets confused for one anyway.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Carl1 said:


> like buying a Turd Heuer Aquabreaker.


How does a 12 year old afford a watch that nice?


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

You are right. The watch is that crap, a 12 year-old should be able to afford it.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

The Tag Heuer Aquaracer is a watch suited to making sure you make it to your manicure appointment on-time. However, the watch is unsuitable for trips to the coffee shop. A spilled latte will ruin your watch. The 500 rating on the watch is the cost in dollars you will incur on repairs during the warranty period.

TAG: Time's A Guess


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all, and particularly Carl,
I have an Aquaracer 500m. I am a technical diver, and my watch is always with me. The last dive was at -53 meters.
Here you can see me with the watch.













Please Carl, be quiet and sit down.
Best regards,


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sergio,

Yours must be a fake one. The real one can not get wet because the crown won't lock. I am heading to the water-cooler for a drink. Taking my watch off first. Don't want any water spills to ruin my watch. 

TAG- Time's A Guess


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Cool pics Sergio



SergioBuzo said:


> Hello all, and particularly Carl,
> I have an Aquaracer 500m. I am a technical diver, and my watch is always with me. The last dive was at -53 meters.
> Here you can see me with the watch.
> View attachment 780458
> ...


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Carl1 said:


> I am heading to the water-cooler for a drink. Taking my watch off first. Don't want any water spills to ruin my watch.
> 
> TAG- Time's A Guess


LoL


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Swiss watchmaker at the Tag factory preparing materials for production of Aquaracer crown thread.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Material for Aquaracer crown ready for machining.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Nick,

The man in your photo, where is his watch? Oh, it's a Tag getting repaired. He's going to be late for his manicures for two months while his watch is away for repairs. Damn!


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Tag Heuer's solution to the Aquaracer crown problem, cover hand and wrist with a zip-lock bag. Genius! Those Swiss really know how to make a water tight watch!


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Dear Carl1,


being a perfectionist myself, I too hate when things go wrong because of lack of quality. However, life is not always all a perfect math and things do go wrong and fail once in a while. The TAG HEUER company found that this watch model had a flaw in it's crown design and they do offer repair for it under warranty in order to fix the issue once and for all. We are all sensible to your frustration but I kindly ask you to stop promoting troll on our forum. You have bought yourself a great watch. Good luck with it and thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

When I called the Tag Service Center they did not indicate this to me. They insisted that they have never heard of any problems with the Aquaracer crown. Call them yourself and see what they say. You are right that manufacturing problems do happen. However, when you couple this with horrible after sales support, denial, and outright lies, the company deserves ridicule. Several others have posted on here that experienced the same lies when they called Tag. You should not step in to defend a billion dollar company that treats customers this way. 

If we do not expect quality and after sales service we will not get it. Tag needs to do a better job with their quality control, after sales service, and customer support! Then, they won't have to endure online ridicule.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

You have expressed your disappointment and anger. I have told you they have changed their policies on warranty for this faulty crown issue for this model. I am not stepping in to protect TAG HEUER, as I DO EXPECT GOOD QUALITY IN PRODUCTS AND SERVICES, but I am sure stepping in to protect our forum from troll. If you want to use the forum to ask for HELP and ADVICES you are very welcome. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

"I have told you they have changed their policies on warranty for this faulty crown issue for this model." [/QUOTE]

Tag are not indicating this to customers. They are lying and stating that this is the first time that they have heard about a problem with the Aquaracer crown. Call them yourself and see. 1 866 260-0460

They have lied to many others on this board too. Read the previous comments on this and other threads on this topic.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Is that number for their main office in the USA ?


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

yes sir


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, ask them how much the repair is without a warranty, how long the repair is warrantied for, and what the turn-around time is. They were unable to answer any of those questions. They just lied to me, and said I am the first person with an Aquaracer crown problem.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

You will soon learn why they have an F rating with the Better Business Bureau. Let us all know how it goes.

Tag Heuer Review - Business Opportunity Companies in Springfield, NJ - BBB Business Review - BBB serving BBB of New Jersey


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Took my Aquaracer to local watch shop, The Little Watch Shop in Houston, TX, and they quoted me $425 to replace crown and tube. They also said the parts are "on back order" at Tag, and they were unsure when they could get the parts. Tag needs to change the name of the watch to Terraracer (land-racer) because it's not water-tight!


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Carl1 said:


> Took my Aquaracer to local watch shop, The Little Watch Shop in Houston, TX, and they quoted me $425 to replace crown and tube. They also said the parts are "on back order" at Tag, and they were unsure when they could get the parts. Tag needs to change the name of the watch to Terraracer (land-racer) because it's not water-tight!


I asked a local watch shop what it would cost to fix my crown and tube (it hasn't failed...yet) and they quoted about the same.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Carl1, how old is your watch? Did you buy it new? When? Theses questions are just personal curiosity. I know good watches are supposed to last many many years. I personally own 7 Heuer/TAG Heuer watches for a very long time, and NONE of them never had any issue. But please just let me know how long you've had your watch and what happened in order for it to lose its crown thread. Thanks


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought it new online in November 2010. When it came without the warranty card, I called the company to ask for the card. They explained that online purchases did not include the warranty. Thinking that a $2800 watch should surely not break within two years, I was not too concerned. Little did I know that Tag Heuer would produce a watch with a clear fault and allow it to remain on the market without recalling it. Worse, the customer service staff at the Tag center in the US have obviously been instructed to deny any knowledge of the crown problem with the Aquaracer. The crown thread will strip with normal date changing and winding, as four separate threads on this site indicate, each 15 or more pages in length. Tag failed to consider their customers and now face humiliation on sites like this, a clear marketing fail.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

You might ask how I know the four threads on the Aquaracer crown threads are 15 pages or more in length. I printed them out. I will send them to the Tag Heuer marketing department if someone will give me an address. Anyone know it?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Humiliation?

Let's see, TAG Heuer have identified the small (1% failure rate wasn't it?) and there is a fix in place for a crown/tube replacement that is free for all 500m that are within two years of warranty even if you have a crown failure that isn't because of the material weakness. If you had indeed read the threads that discuss the issue, then you would've seen this. That you are continuing to go down this route shows that either you are a troll, or *you failed at reading*.

It is not TAG Heuer's fault that you bought a grey market watch and that your grey market source didn't supply you with a warranty of their own.
Quit trying to blame someone else.
Quit saying TAG Heuer are lying about it because they simply are not, seeing as there is a a warranty fix in place specifically for this watch for this issue.

As far as I am concerned, until you provide proof that you own a 500m, you are just another lying troll.

Feel free to rattle on as if you're important.
No one cares.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

There is a much higher failure rate than 1%. Where did you pull that stat. from? There are four threads of 15 plus pages each of people complaining about broken Aquaracer crown threads. All of the watch repair shops I visited knew about the problem. One even offered an explanation of purposeful sabotage by disgruntled Tag machinists. 

If Tag chooses to sell their watches to online retailers, they need to provide a warranty. What is this grey market b.s.? Online retail is part of the regular market place. Welcome to 2012. 

If Tag have accepted responsibility for the problem, why are the Tag customer service staff acting as if they have never heard of the problem? Why can't they provide a price for the repair? Why can't they provide a turn-around time? 

If someone provides me with the address for Tag's marketing department, I'll mail a printout of all the threads on the Aquaracer crown problem and the s-storm of bad publicity it has generated for them.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Carl1 said:


> There is a much higher failure rate than 1%. Where did you pull that stat. from? There are four threads of 15 plus pages each of people complaining about broken Aquaracer crown threads. All of the watch repair shops I visited knew about the problem. One even offered an explanation of purposeful sabotage by disgruntled Tag machinists.
> 
> If Tag chooses to sell their watches to online retailers, they need to provide a warranty. What is this grey market b.s.? Online retail is part of the regular market place. Welcome to 2012.
> 
> ...


1% was a figure given by a Mod on this forum after communication with someone at TAGHeuer. Again, if you read the threads, you would've spotted this.
Purposeful sabatage?
Crown tube parts are manufactured by several third parties. The watches on completion are randomly tested in batches to ensure water-resistance. It seems fair to assume that what they don't test, is that the crown thread material itself is up to specification. Logic says that one of these third party sources supplied these faulty crowns which is why not all 500m watches exhibit the crown fault.

TAGHeuer only supply Authorised Dealers.
If who you bought your watch from doesn't or perhaps can't provide a TAG Heuer factory/manufacturer's warranty, then they are not an authorised dealer and hence "grey". All authorised dealers supply a TAG Heuer warranty.
Once again, stop blaming the poor practice of whom-ever you claim you bought watch from for not supplying a warranty in lieu of an official TAG Heuer warranty.
Welcome to 2012 online watch retailing.

I have no idea what kind of conversation took place when/if you called the service centre.
As far as I can tell, you didn't even get as far as making a booking so how can anyone tell you what the turn-around time would be?

This is far from a s-storm and as far as I can see, the only person looking like an idiot here, is you.
Others who have experienced the crown failure and have made note of their experience here have in most cases come to a satisfactory resolution.

So, where's the proof of you actually owning a 500m?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Carl1 said:


> If Tag chooses to sell their watches to online retailers, they need to provide a warranty. What is this grey market b.s.? Online retail is part of the regular market place. Welcome to 2012.


Not all online retailers have Authorized Dealer status. Amazon is probably the best example of this. Buy a watch from Amazon, and you don't get a factory warranty from the manufacturer. (However, Amazon does offer their own warranty. Something goes wrong, you can either return the watch or send it back. If it's the latter, Amazon will then have an independent watchmaker fix it. But all of that is done through Amazon.)

A non-AD will typically sell a watch from a particular brand for quite a bit less money than an actual AD. This is due to not being able to provide a warranty from the manufacturer. That's the Grey Market, and it's very much alive & well.

However, you do raise some excellent points. (You could have expressed them in a better way early on in this topic though.)

Grey Market watches aren't fakes. They're the real thing. And yes, a newly purchased _luxury_ watch should be trouble-free for the first 2 years. There are certain expectations when one spends the extra money on any luxury watch. Have it last for the first 2 years without any issues provided that the timepiece isn't beat to Hell, is one of the basic expectations.

You're also right that TAG Heuer is aware of this issue. If the TAG Heuer representative you spoke with said they had never heard of the issue, then they shouldn't have lied to you. TAG Heuer didn't used to cover crown issues under warranty on the 500M until fairly recently. They used to just dismiss such claims as "Abuse by Owner." Apparently there were so many complaints of faulty 500M models that TAG Heuer decided to do right by those owners. However, with other Aquaracer models, TAG Heuer still sometimes uses that "Abuse" excuse.


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

Carl1 said:


> Took my Aquaracer to local watch shop, The Little Watch Shop in Houston, TX, and they quoted me $425 to replace crown and tube. They also said the parts are "on back order" at Tag, and they were unsure when they could get the parts. Tag needs to change the name of the watch to Terraracer (land-racer) because it's not water-tight!


on a side note to this discussion i find it staggering that a watchmaker has quoted you $425 to do this simple fix.I could buy a complete valjoux 7750 movement for that!.

The parts themselves would cost no more than $75 tops and the work would only take a hour.

I know they have overheads but it still very steep (imo).I would ask around other places and try to find a watchmaker who has a parts account with TAG Heuer.They would be able to do the repair cheaper and quicker than TAG Heuer.I've done this repair myself on a link chrono with a stripped case tube thread.

I think you've probably had to learn the hard way what the differences are between buying grey market with no warranty vs the AD route,and with hindsight you may have done things differently.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

well, if that's the guy who told him about the crown issue being because of someone at TAGHeuer making a bad batch of crown tubes....


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

decipher28 said:


> on a side note to this discussion i find it staggering that a watchmaker has quoted you $425 to do this simple fix.I could buy a complete valjoux 7750 movement for that!.
> 
> The parts themselves would cost no more than $75 tops and the work would only take a hour.
> 
> ...


While I am not defending the guy, I must say your comments on grey market watches isn't an excuse for TAG's poor handling of this crown issue with the Aquaracers. A design flaw is a design flaw regardless of how the watch is purchased. I happen to have bought mine from Amazon and I have not yet encountered an issue with my crown although I won't be surprised if and when I do, but they have already told me that we will deal with it when the situation arises (if it does). Honestly the response from Amazon's jewelry department didn't really spark confidence so I hope to not encounter this issue. Had I known that this crown issue would affect my model (300M) as opposed to just the 500M models, I probably would have avoided buying one to begin with. It's too bad too because I really love the looks of the Aquaracer.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

From the sounds of it, you have already made up your mind so this won't matter to you but the problem only affects the 500m model.

The fault was identified to be some faulty crown tubes. Not all 500m will have the fault. 300m do not use the same crown tube.

If you have a 300m and you strip the crown, it will not have anything to do with the 500m crown thread failure.

Again, it is not a design flaw.
They have been using inside thread crowns since the 80-90s.
My 6000 uses that design and it is fine. The fault with the 500m is with the quality of the part supplied. It could be to do with the manufacturer or it could be to do with single batch from that manufacturer. What-ever it is, the source has been identified and likely to have been removed from TAG Heuer parts circulation, hence their specific 500m fix and warranty on new fixes.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Carl1 said:


> You will soon learn why they have an F rating with the Better Business Bureau. Let us all know how it goes.
> 
> Tag Heuer Review - Business Opportunity Companies in Springfield, NJ - BBB Business Review - BBB serving BBB of New Jersey


Being a business owner I can tell you that only disgruntled consumers bother contacting the BBB and that rating is never a true reflection of a companies customer service.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> 1% was a figure given by a Mod on this forum after communication with someone at TAGHeuer. Again, if you read the threads, you would've spotted this.
> Purposeful sabatage?
> Crown tube parts are manufactured by several third parties. The watches on completion are randomly tested in batches to ensure water-resistance. It seems fair to assume that what they don't test, is that the crown thread material itself is up to specification. Logic says that one of these third party sources supplied these faulty crowns which is why not all 500m watches exhibit the crown fault.
> 
> ...


1% isn't even close to the real percentage and I know that for a fact. This comes from a close friend who regional manager of a large national US AD. Although he could only give me the failure rate within their company, it is a very large slice of the pie and most likely close to the worldwide average.

Whether or not you choose to believe me, common sense would tell you that Tag Heuer would never change their warranty policy and redesign the crown and stem of the 500m AR over a 1% failure rate.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I would say that the only thing you can reasonably get from your source is that particular AD in the US experienced a large number of crown issues compared to what they stocked/sold.
Did you get comparative figures for how many 500m they sold in the three years its been available and how many crown issues have been reported?

If I recall, Eeb's source was someone at TAG Heuer itself and was likely to have talking about world-wide figures, not region specific. This also falls in line with it being a problem with one particular batch. If your source's AD is a large seller in the US, it is possible that they received a larger than normal share of the watches with the fault. A fault with a single batch of parts would after all be more likely to manifest itself locally rather than absolutely randomly globally, no?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> I would say that the only thing you can reasonably get from your source is that particular AD in the US experienced a large number of crown issues compared to what they stocked/sold.
> Did you get comparative figures for how many 500m they sold in the three years its been available and how many crown issues have been reported?
> 
> If I recall, Eeb's source was someone at TAG Heuer itself and was likely to have talking about world-wide figures, not region specific. This also falls in line with it being a problem with one particular batch. If your source's AD is a large seller in the US, it is possible that they received a larger than normal share of the watches with the fault. A fault with a single batch of parts would after all be more likely to manifest itself locally rather than absolutely randomly globally, no?


This was no "bad batch" report, these were numbers from several years of sales and trust me, this AD had been in touch with TAG constantly regarding the problem. The crown issue was putting AD's in a tough spot with their unhappy customers who were being denied warranty repairs and I know this particular AD was pushing Tag to cover the crown problem.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> From the sounds of it, you have already made up your mind so this won't matter to you but the problem only affects the 500m model.
> 
> The fault was identified to be some faulty crown tubes. Not all 500m will have the fault. 300m do not use the same crown tube.
> 
> If you have a 300m and you strip the crown, it will not have anything to do with the 500m crown thread failure.


The failing crown is not isolated to only the 500M as it has been widely reported on the forums here and TAG is also aware (even Amazon acknowledged being made aware of it). Be it design flaws or even a "bad batch" of lesser quality parts isn't acceptable in a watch that costs over $1000. I might be spoiled by my MKII that costs a lot less but it so much more watch than my TAG. I still really love my 300M though. No hater here...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Widely reported?
I only recall one example of a failed 300m here.

And as it has been mentioned, the crown is a part that suffers from wear. All crowns can strip. There was mention of a crown failure on a Planet Ocean, perhaps that's TAG Heuer's fault too? The 500m that display the flawed part seems to exhibit it straight away. I recall posts always talking about it happening after one month, strangely enough, probably when the owner had to correct the date. The early repairs also got reported for failing again, yes, after another month. If you've been screwing-un-screwing your crown for more than a year, you are unlikely to have the faulty part.

Faults happen.
The new Mini when it first came on sale had the unfortunate habit of setting itself on fire.
It took them a few months to identify and figure what was wrong there too.
Doesn't stop the Mini from being great car or BMW from being a good manufacturer.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

underpar said:


> This was no "bad batch" report, these were numbers from several years of sales and trust me, this AD had been in touch with TAG constantly regarding the problem. The crown issue was putting AD's in a tough spot with their unhappy customers who were being denied warranty repairs and I know this particular AD was pushing Tag to cover the crown problem.


Thank you.
This is the kind of detail that we need to fully judge a situation. Do you have some sample dates and figures?


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

BMW probably recalled all the Minis with the problem and fixed them free of charge. Tag tried to accuse the owners of abusing the watch, denied there is a problem with the watch, charged customers for the repair, lied to owners about the problem, and racked up an F rating with the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Still no photo of your watch?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> Thank you.
> This is the kind of detail that we need to fully judge a situation. Do you have some sample dates and figures?


I'm not really wanting to go into a lot of detail as this is not only a friend but a customer of mine, however I can assure you with this giant retailer, 1% failure rate on the 500m isn't even in the ballpark.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

underpar said:


> I'm not really wanting to go into a lot of detail as this is not only a friend but a customer of mine, however I can assure you with this giant retailer, 1% failure rate on the 500m isn't even in the ballpark.


Fair enough.
Bear in mind though, that watch sales aren't a single instant event.
It is still not impossible that this AD received in its order for all of its stores, the majority of the faulty watches, that it has subsequently been selling gradually over the 2.5 years that the watch has been available.
This would still manifest itself as a continuous stream of returned watches.

That is why if we could get a better look at the numbers and dates involved, we could get a more complete picture.
How many watches did they order?
How was that order received (i.e batches or in one go)?
How long did it take to sell the watches?
How many were returned?
What was the typical period between sale and return?

Then of course, what percentage of that AD's order make up in terms of the entire production of the watch? Them having a greater than 1% return rate on that model doesn't mean the global return rate for the model isn't 1%.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> Fair enough.
> Bear in mind though, that watch sales aren't a single instant event.
> It is still not impossible that this AD received in its order for all of its stores, the majority of the faulty watches, that it has subsequently been selling gradually over the 2.5 years that the watch has been available.
> This would still manifest itself as a continuous stream of returned watches.
> ...


It just doesn't work that way. No AD orders 2.5 years worth of inventory on any model, for any number of reasons, however the most obvious is that Tag could never fill an order like that. Regardless, this became a dead horse issue a long time ago and I don't really see the need to continue.

I know it was reported that an exec at Tag claimed the failure rate was less than 1% and I just wanted to dispute that, however common sense tells anyone that that number is ludicrous. No company would change their stringent warranty policy and redesign the watch for a failure rate of less than 1%.

Bottom line is they had a design flaw, they eventually admitted it and are apparently handing it. Life goes on.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

underpar said:


> I know it was reported that an exec at Tag claimed the failure rate was less than 1% and I just wanted to dispute that, however common sense tells anyone that that number is ludicrous. No company would change their stringent warranty policy and redesign the watch for a failure rate of less than 1%.
> 
> Bottom line is they had a design flaw, they eventually admitted it and are apparently handing it.


again, fair enough.
I wasn't questioning what you say or your intentions; just posing questions that I think are worth getting answers for. As with most things like this, there is always a lack of real information which is what leads to wild nonsensical claims.
I just like to see more things based on real data.

One thing though, as said, not all 500m exhibit the flaw and I don't think it's appropriate to call it a _design_ flaw when it is obvious to me that it is a part's material/manufacturing flaw. As far as I am aware, the new part is exactly the same as the old part except it doesn't have the material weakness. It is after all, _just_ a crown tube. It's a bit of metal with a screw thread machined onto it.

With regards to the 1% claim.
I can see where you're coming from with that.
Assume that they make 4000-5000 of a single model every year, 1% would be 40-50 and that sounds too low a figure. The skeptic in me thinks that the 1% number could have been in reference to their total number of reported failures across their entire range in a year which would bring it up to about 1500.

So, in a given year, 1500 of the 4000-5000 had the fault?
Does that fall in line with what you were told?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

still no pictures..


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am currently having my Terraracer converted back into an Aquaracer. Do you want me to post a photo of the box or another photo of the cheese that Tag used to make the crown tube? You can be sure I will post the repair bill when I receive it. I'll even post a photo of me wearing it doing something daring, like carrying a latte. However, you will to wait until I receive it back from being repaired.

When I was in high school, it was cool to wear a dive watch because it was beach/surf side school. I always had a Seiko Sports 100. We would switch out the factory strap with a Velcro one because they were brightly colored and safe in the surf. I had that watch for years, wearing it everyday in the water, while running, and riding bikes. As a high school kid, that watch took a lot of rough handling and extreme treatment. I even timed my runs with the bezel when I started running cross country. I had a tan line on my wrist from always wearing that watch. The only time I took it off was to race on the track and to sleep. I ended up becoming a national class runner and got to travel to Europe quite often. I ran in several meets in Switzerland. While there the older guys, with jobs, bought Tag watches. A buddy on mine's girlfriend with cash to burn would buy him a Tag watch for his birthday each year. I was really keen to have a Tag, but could never really justify spending that much for a watch. I work in education, not the highest paying profession. However, I finally saved up enough extra cash to throw at an unnecessary purchase like a watch. I bought an Aquaracer and thought it would last a lifetime, something that could be handed down to my son (if I have one). However, the watch broke in less than two years after an easy life as my work watch. I was mortified that something I thought was top quality would break so easily. When I looked online to check out the problem, I discovered that it has been happening to nearly everyone. That is why I am so pissed. Brace yourself for a continued barrage of complaints about Tag's horrible quality control and customer service. Never rip off of an English teacher. We have little money, an extensive vocabulary, and the summer off!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

.........................


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> again, fair enough.
> I wasn't questioning what you say or your intentions; just posing questions that I think are worth getting answers for. As with most things like this, there is always a lack of real information which is what leads to wild nonsensical claims.
> I just like to see more things based on real data.
> 
> ...


I'm with you.

I only call it a design flaw because Tag redesigned the crown and tube after the problems started.


----------



## Maddog63 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is carl going to go on every thread and complain about the same issue?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Maddog63 said:


> Is carl going to go on every thread and complain about the same issue?


only until the moderators let him.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> only until the moderators let him.


He's possibly the most interesting troll I have ever seen any forum ever. His posts are both hilarious and smart. Ban him and make WUS as bad that other popular watch site with almost zero character.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Maddog63 said:


> Is carl going to go on every thread and complain about the same issue?





Wisconsin Proud said:


> only until the moderators let him.





Carl1 said:


> I am currently having my Terraracer converted back into an Aquaracer. Do you want me to post a photo of the box or another photo of the cheese that Tag used to make the crown tube? You can be sure I will post the repair bill when I receive it. I'll even post a photo of me wearing it doing something daring, like carrying a latte. However, you will to wait until I receive it back from being repaired.
> 
> When I was in high school, it was cool to wear a dive watch because it was beach/surf side school. I always had a Seiko Sports 100. We would switch out the factory strap with a Velcro one because they were brightly colored and safe in the surf. I had that watch for years, wearing it everyday in the water, while running, and riding bikes. As a high school kid, that watch took a lot of rough handling and extreme treatment. I even timed my runs with the bezel when I started running cross country. I had a tan line on my wrist from always wearing that watch. The only time I took it off was to race on the track and to sleep. I ended up becoming a national class runner and got to travel to Europe quite often. I ran in several meets in Switzerland. While there the older guys, with jobs, bought Tag watches. A buddy on mine's girlfriend with cash to burn would buy him a Tag watch for his birthday each year. I was really keen to have a Tag, but could never really justify spending that much for a watch. I work in education, not the highest paying profession. However, I finally saved up enough extra cash to throw at an unnecessary purchase like a watch. I bought an Aquaracer and thought it would last a lifetime, something that could be handed down to my son (if I have one). However, the watch broke in less than two years after an easy life as my work watch. I was mortified that something I thought was top quality would break so easily. When I looked online to check out the problem, I discovered that it has been happening to nearly everyone. That is why I am so pissed. Brace yourself for a continued barrage of complaints about Tag's horrible quality control and customer service. Never rip off of an English teacher. We have little money, an extensive vocabulary, and the summer off!





drunken monkey said:


> Still no photo of your watch?


- TAG Heuer had a design flaw on the 500M - check

- TAG Heuer came to find this out and admitted it - check

- Some customers had problems solving this issue on their watches - check

- TAG Heuer is know for somewhat dubious quality on customer service - check

- All products that have a design flaw should be fixed no matter the warranty, and this is not the case with the 500M - check

- Carl1's watch does have a manufacturing problem - check

- Even if Carl1 does not have a watch or picture of it, it doesn't really matter. We are talking about a TAG Heuer issue here that does indeed need some attention - check

- Authorized Dealer watches carry factory warranty. Gray Market watches do not. - check

...well, I could go on. I do not disagree with Carl1 in many of his statements. The forum is to share dreams, achievements, but also for one to help one another solve their issues. HAVING SAID THAT, the forum is NOT a place to BASH, to POLUTE, to SPAM anything. IF there is something that went wrong and/or some kind of disappointment with the brand, is may be expressed, but not spammed.

Carl1, we already know your problem and TAG HEUER's issues. Unfortunately, TAG HEUER is NOT fixing these watches out of warranty, should we agree with it or not. We wish you the best of luck fixing it, and if you desire posting your outcome, we will enjoy knowing it in a constructive and informative manner. To be very clear, a constructive way DOES NOT include words like CHEESE or TERRARACER. Again, I UNDERSTAND your frustration, but what we want here are RESULTS. Including yours.

THANK YOU


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

If I were representing TAG in anyway, I would seriously urge a limited run of Aquaracers renamed Terraracers with Carl being the prefix to the serial numbers. It would be hilarious and humanizing for TAG as a company.


----------



## Carl1 (Jul 30, 2012)

What about the words TURD HEUER, TURDRACER, AQUABREAKER? 








Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

You really should have.

That's the type of post that just makes things worse. It causes a lot of members who like TAG Heuer to just reflexively become defensive. It causes those who dismiss the brand as just a Fashion Brand to become even more dismissive. It gets you zero sympathy. And ultimately contributes nothing to the discussion. All in all, internet access is available to anyone. Even internet cafes for those who don't have a home computer. You save up for a long time to buy yourself a nice watch . . . Log on before you spend your money. Google, and Bing would have led you to the topics on WUS that you referenced earlier. Then you could have decided for yourself if the potential risk regarding crown issues would have been worth taking.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Moderator action has been taken regarding Carl1 for not using the forum in a constructive manner. Thank you all for contributing to our forum.


Details of moderator action are not discussed in public.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't intend to defend carl. But his rumbling is helpful to people like me who had intended to buy an aquaracer. Because of his issues, i decided not to buy a tag as beater watch.
I respect carl for using his precious time informing possible innocent victims.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Blunderact said:


> I don't intend to defend carl. But his rumbling is helpful to people like me who had intended to buy an aquaracer. Because of his issues, i decided not to buy a tag as beater watch.
> I respect carl for using his precious time informing possible innocent victims.


Crown issues with regards to Aquaracer models is nothing new. Carl wasn't the first to encounter and report on it. Other individuals have posted about this issue. And, quite frankly, done so in a much more mature manner than Carl did.

Anyone saving up to purchase a luxury watch that they plan to enjoy for years, even decades, before passing it down to a loved one . . . They need to research the models they're considering before buying one of them. In this Age of internet access and item-specific forums, there's really no excuse for not doing research.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

We do not need to be talking only great things about TAG HEUER here. We indeed love the brand, its history and products, and because of that, we may have complaints about things that we did want them to be a certain way. Yes, knowing about an issue is important. So, posting a complaint is indeed important, too. A mature way to post a complaint would be to post it searching advices for solutions. But this was not exactly what happened.

As of having a TAG HEUER as a beater for life, a lot of people here know I have been wearing a 2000 classic automatic for almost 15 years and it has NEVER had any problem. In fact, I have 7 Heuer / TAG Heuer timepieces, and they all work perfectly. The newest one being about 8 years old and the oldest one about 35 years old 



Blunderact said:


> I don't intend to defend carl. But his rumbling is helpful to people like me who had intended to buy an aquaracer. Because of his issues, i decided not to buy a tag as beater watch.
> I respect carl for using his precious time informing possible innocent victims.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

A review of a watch should be done with fearless views. Should a complaint be posted in searching questions for solutions? 
Correct me if I am mistaken (I don't have intellectual impunity), a complaint should be posted in factual manner hopping that the message gets to the addressee or to inform others and get it addressed by any interested reader so that any reader will get a balance views.

I joined several forums to learn about the reviews and comments on a particular watch. Whether their views are accurate or not is also taken into consideration. Whether their views are paid or not is also taken into consideration. 

What is wrong with Carl is his uncalled "side comments". It is no longer factual.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

His troll-ish behaviour also makes one question the legitimacy of his complaint; that was why I asked for proof of the watch's existence.

I don't deny that the watch in question has a fault but I also know that it's trendy to bash TAG Heuer.

As mentioned, he sought only to post inane rubbish instead of seeking a resolution.
That also doesn't take into account that we know that there is now official policy in place with regards to the warranty and the crown.

Furthermore, he fails to acknowledge that he bought a watch from an unofficial source that did not provide any sort of warranty and then erroneously blames TAG Heuer for that too.
There are other things like that in his post but there's not much point going into it too much as it has been covered.

All in all, a waste of time.

The most useful thing that came out of this for me was when I took a better look at that claimed 1%.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

I absolutely agree.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> Furthermore, he fails to acknowledge that he bought a watch from an unofficial source that did not provide any sort of warranty and then erroneously blames TAG Heuer for that too.
> There are other things like that in his post but there's not much point going into it too much as it has been covered.


I agree that Carl's rant was silly, however among non WUS we can't expect it to be known that buying from Amazon won't get you "official" support. I buy all sorts of consumer "stuff" from Amazon and have never thought about researching the dealer network for each manufacturer to see if Amazon is authorized.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Is/was this also an issue with the older, larger pre-2010 WAN2110's? (44mm case)


----------



## Flash Gordon (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, at midnight my eyes won't allow me to read an eighteen page thread but the more I read things like this about Tags I really don't want one. The WAN2110 or a very similar Tag model is my grail watch and has been since I was a kid but I think with these stories I will stick with my PRS-3 for the time being, pity that it's often the mass produced brands' watches as opposed to the botique brands that have failings.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

If it helps to know, I have 7 TAGs / HEUERs that have never had a single issue. And I have had a G-Shock that one day dismantled in my hand. Of course we expect great things from the best products, but things may go bad. It is unlikely, but it may happen.



Flash Gordon said:


> Wow, at midnight my eyes won't allow me to read an eighteen page thread but the more I read things like this about Tags I really don't want one. The WAN2110 or a very similar Tag model is my grail watch and has been since I was a kid but I think with these stories I will stick with my PRS-3 for the time being, pity that it's often the mass produced brands' watches as opposed to the botique brands that have failings.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, when I started this thread I didnt know it would run 18 pages. I was following this page for quite some time then later didnt pay much heed. Even though the crown issue initially made me bit furious, if you ask me whether it was worth getting it repaired the answer would be 'Absolutely yes'. I realize now that the cost of getting that repaired was nothing compared to the satisfaction the watch has bought me for so far. It is a fantastic watch and I would not let the crown issue over shadow all the good qualities of the watch. So for people who are not sure about buying this watch with a fear of crown issue, I would suggest just go ahead and buy it. Even though it goes off for crown repair, once you get it back you wont think too much about it

Its like the first scratch on your brand new car, you will feel bad about it for few days and then who cares 

Those are my 2 cents, others may disagree


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

PrasadD said:


> Wow, when I started this thread I didnt know it would run 18 pages. I was following this page for quite some time then later didnt pay much heed. Even though the crown issue initially made me bit furious, if you ask me whether it was worth getting it repaired the answer would be 'Absolutely yes'. I realize now that the cost of getting that repaired was nothing compared to the satisfaction the watch has bought me for so far. It is a fantastic watch and I would not let the crown issue over shadow all the good qualities of the watch. So for people who are not sure about buying this watch with a fear of crown issue, I would suggest just go ahead and buy it. Even though it goes off for crown repair, once you get it back you wont think too much about it
> 
> Its like the first scratch on your brand new car, you will feel bad about it for few days and then who cares
> 
> Those are my 2 cents, others may disagree


This would be more along the lines of the driver's side door falling off after a month than a scratch. Then being told by the car company you have to pay for that out of your own wallet. Still, I get the point you're making. And admittedly that is one fine-looking dive model, if a bit light on the wrist.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> This would be more along the lines of the driver's side door falling off after a month than a scratch. Then being told by the car company you have to pay for that out of your own wallet. Still, I get the point you're making. And admittedly that is one fine-looking dive model, if a bit light on the wrist.


LOL - I am not good with examples but you got the point


----------



## Joelv2g (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the crown issue affected the WAJ2110s? Just bought one from a member here and still has 2yrs Manufacturers warranty on it.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Joelv2g said:


> Does anyone know if the crown issue affected the WAJ2110s? Just bought one from a member here and still has 2yrs Manufacturers warranty on it.


I do not. But after numerous posts on this issue, this is what I learned:

1) some of the Aquaracers had this faulty designed crown tube. If you don't come across a problem VERY soon, yours is not one of them.

2) if your Aquaracer gets its crown thread stripped, let's say, after a couple of years, it likely wasn't a "bad one", since any watch, from any brand, may have its crown thread stripped, if too much force is applied to it.

3) if it happens with your Aquaracer, and yours is one of "the bad ones", if will not be a bad one any longer after being fixed, since the faulty design will be then corrected during repair. Providing you fix it with TAG Heuer.

Best!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I should add that I have seven Heuer/TAG Heuer pieces, and two of them have screw-in crowns. They are both from the 90s and they have never had any issue with their crowns at all.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

enricodepaoli said:


> I should add that I have seven Heuer/TAG Heuer pieces, and two of them have screw-in crowns. They are both from the 90s and they have never had any issue with their crowns at all.


You got lucky, several are not though.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I would say that a crown is not to be tough WITH.



Blunderact said:


> You got lucky, several are not though.


----------



## mcgon1979 (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent. Bought this watch 3 weeks ago. My crown takes a good 4 turns to screw in tight. I'd be concerned if it took half a turn.



PrasadD said:


> Finally I got my watch back yesterday. The crown was replaced along with gaskets, caibrated, polishing, etc
> 
> Tried the screw in-out few times and it looks good. It is easy and now works as expected. It now takes 4 good turns to screw in tight (previously it was half to one turn)


----------



## peeta123 (Jun 22, 2013)

bought the WAN2110 (300meters) couple days ago and i noticed 2 things, is this normal or should i go back to get it checked:



1. while i was slowly unscrewing and winding, i hear small clicks so i thought that was normal since it might have mean the watch was winding. after spinning the crown 40 times there is still no resistance that the watch is done winding.

2. the crown does not screw back in easily. i have to keep pushing in the crown back into position 0 then screw it in so it doesnt pop back out to position 1. if i do not push and turn at the same time it doesnt screw in (resistance and scraping sound).


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

This is how a good crown should work on WAN2110 (personal experience)

1. Check the position of the crown before doing anything (position A) . Start screwing out the crown. Your thumb should start on the top and go down. After 6-8 rotations you will hear a small click. Note the click is only when the crown pops out and not while you are screwing out the crown.

2. Note the position of the marker on the crown (position B). This is the exact point where you should start when you want to screw in the crown again.

3. Now that crown is out you can start winding. The action will be exactly the opposite of what is mentioned in step 1. You mentioned 40 times, is it full 360 degree rotation x 40? I am asking this since my one action rotates the screw only half way. I havent heard a post where it says that screw in locks stating you can no longer wind more. I may be wrong. I guess it just gets a bit tighter i.e. you will feel some resistance.

4. Now that you have wound up the watch

5. Imp step - go to the same position which you noted in step 2 (position B), push in the crown and withouth releasing your finger, start winding (action - starting with thumb going up while winding). The number of rotations should match with what you noted in step 1 i.e. rotations it took to unscrew the crown.

6. You should ideally reach the position A (assuming that is the position where your crown can no longer screw in)

7. Repeat these steps every time and you should be good.

Looking at your comments I have a strong feeling that your crown is going to strip in few days :-( where did you buy it from? Can you return it?



peeta123 said:


> bought the WAN2110 (300meters) couple days ago and i noticed 2 things, is this normal or should i go back to get it checked:
> 
> 1. while i was slowly unscrewing and winding, i hear small clicks so i thought that was normal since it might have mean the watch was winding. after spinning the crown 40 times there is still no resistance that the watch is done winding.
> 
> 2. the crown does not screw back in easily. i have to keep pushing in the crown back into position 0 then screw it in so it doesnt pop back out to position 1. if i do not push and turn at the same time it doesnt screw in (resistance and scraping sound).


----------



## peeta123 (Jun 22, 2013)

PrasadD said:


> This is how a good crown should work on WAN2110 (personal experience)
> 
> 1. Check the position of the crown before doing anything (position A) . Start screwing out the crown. Your thumb should start on the top and go down. After 6-8 rotations you will hear a small click. Note the click is only when the crown pops out and not while you are screwing out the crown.
> 
> ...


so winding it is the same direction as screwing in the crown? i was unscrewing it and kept turning in same direction as unscrewing the crown to wind it.

i bought it from an AD.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes winding in and screwing is same direction.

I just tried your steps and observed few things

The first click is when the crown popped out, this click is bit loud and consecutive clicks are softer clicks and consecutive. This is normal. If your observation matches mine you should be good.

There are few videos on youtube on how to use screw in crown.



peeta123 said:


> so winding it is the same direction as screwing in the crown? i was unscrewing it and kept turning in same direction as unscrewing the crown to wind it.
> 
> i bought it from an AD.


----------



## peeta123 (Jun 22, 2013)

PrasadD said:


> Yes winding in and screwing is same direction.
> 
> I just tried your steps and observed few things
> 
> ...


thanks.

i guess i was just scaring myself then. i hope the crown doesnt break in a week.


----------



## PrasadD (Mar 28, 2012)

If you are succesfull following the above steps 10 - 12 times with same observations you should be good 



peeta123 said:


> thanks.
> 
> i guess i was just scaring myself then. i hope the crown doesnt break in a week.


----------



## Intrinsic Factor (Apr 5, 2012)

All in all, a crown and/or tube is not difficult to change. 

.02


----------



## peeta123 (Jun 22, 2013)

PrasadD said:


> If you are succesfull following the above steps 10 - 12 times with same observations you should be good


so i let the power reserve fully run out just to test the winding.

i notice a couple of things:
1. winding the crown did not power the watch right away. (i had to shake it a bit)
2. there was more resistance when turning the winding direction than in the unscrewing direction after unscrewing (there was small clicks when turning in either directions)
3. as i was winding i also noticed there was some small scraping noise in the tubing (right from the beginning of winding)

exactly how much resistance am i suppose to feel when its fully winded? i doubt the couple of small shakes fully winded the watch but i was afraid of striping the threading so i stopped winding with the crown.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

peeta123 said:


> so i let the power reserve fully run out just to test the winding.
> 
> i notice a couple of things:
> 1. winding the crown did not power the watch right away. (i had to shake it a bit)
> ...


Everything above is normal.

You wont feel any resistance when it is fully would. Its a safety feature. Wind away!

You dont need to shake the watch. It takes a few turns for reserve to build before the seconds hand will move.


----------



## Frunkinator (Aug 10, 2013)

So after recently ordering an AR (and doing my homework first) I now ask this question in January 2014, DID Tag fix the crown issue yet...?


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

enricodepaoli said:


> I should add that I have seven Heuer/TAG Heuer pieces, and two of them have screw-in crowns. They are both from the 90s and they have never had any issue with their crowns at all.


i've mine now for awhile and had no issues


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

bump......... LOL


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine's 7 months old now and so far no issues whatsoever with the crown.


----------

